# Moving to Edinburgh



## jpbova (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm moving from North Carolina to Edinburgh in september. I'm definitely bringing my bike. I have heard that scotland has some good mountain biking, but I haven't heard how good? Is there a good challenge trail system near edinburgh. I will not have a car to drive to some places. Any info will help.

Thanks


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

There are trains to everywhere far flung and a bike-friendly bus (No.62!) to take you to directly to Glentress (and Innerleithen), the main trail centre in Scotland. Whatever your level, there's something for you there; from 30km XC/Enduro routes to lift-accessed World Cup DH tracks.

You might benefit from heading over to Singletrackworld.com and dropping into the forum (link) there. There are numerous Edinburgh-based riders who'll be able to bombard you with more information than you'll know what to do with. Scottish hospitality means that you might even be able to hitch a ride.

Scotland is a beautiful country with a lifetime's worth of natural trails; so although the trail centres are popular and a great option in terms of convenience, do yourself a favour and venture out into the Highlands sometime...


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

bus from edinburgh sounds great, pity there's not one from glasgow. but interesting, train to edinburgh then the bus down sounds ideal, is it just a normal services and can you just jump on any bus with the bikes? (space providing obv..)


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

I haven't used it but it's noted on the Glentress (The Hub) website; however, although I've heard a few people mention having used it, the Forestry Commision site states that bikes are not carried. It's just a normal public bus service between, I believe, Edinburgh and Peebles. so suspect that it might depend on how may people are on the bus, but taking the bike in a bag should eliminate any problems. The 62 service is run by First Group (link) so you could drop them a line and see how they do it (or not).


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

SteveUK said:


> I haven't used it but it's noted on the Glentress (The Hub) website; however, although I've heard a few people mention having used it, the Forestry Commision site states that bikes are not carried. It's just a normal public bus service between, I believe, Edinburgh and Peebles. so suspect that it might depend on how may people are on the bus, but taking the bike in a bag should eliminate any problems. The 62 service is run by First Group (link) so you could drop them a line and see how they do it (or not).


 cool, cheers m8.


----------



## glend (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank your lucky stars bud, God has smiled upon you. Edinburgh has GT, Innerleithen and also the Pentlands on the S edge of the city.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice wee site that lists the main trail centers in scotland..

http://www.scottishmountainbike.com/


----------



## 5tograma (Jul 10, 2010)

chick0 said:


> Nice wee site that lists the main trail centers in scotland..
> 
> http://www.scottishmountainbike.com/


Thanks for link :thumbsup:

---------------------------------
viagra soft
acomplia


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't get hung up on trail centres and the Highlands. There are trails everywhere if you seek them out. Get involved with some local guys and they will give you some clues.

Bare in mind that Scotland has a "right of access" that means you have the right, within limits (eg respect crops, lambing and stalking) to go almost anywhere enshrined in law, including with a bike! So if you get an irate geezer coming after you for pedaling near his house just tell him your rights.

Apart from this years rain, you got a lot to look forward to! Plus Edinburgh, festival on just now, is one of the most beautiful and happening cities in the world.

Start here http://www.edinburghrc.co.uk/about/mtb


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

boristhespie said:


> Don't get hung up on trail centres and the Highlands. There are trails everywhere if you seek them out. Get involved with some local guys and they will give you some clues.
> 
> Bare in mind that Scotland has a "right of access" that means you have the right, within limits (eg respect crops, lambing and stalking) to go almost anywhere enshrined in law, including with a bike! So if you get an irate geezer coming after you for pedaling near his house just tell him your rights.
> 
> ...


 actually the irrate geezer would probably be in the right , the law stipulates giving private households their privacy.


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

_law stipulates giving private households their privacy._

Household gardens do have a exemption in the law, alongside sports grounds, paid for visitor attactions etc. But I said "peddling NEAR his house".

Had my fare share of irate geezers getting aggressive when riding through rights of ways which pass farms. Before the access laws. It's quite funny. Especially if they start trying to hit you with a Daily Record.


----------



## Davey G (Nov 25, 2010)

Try this link for good routes around the Pentlands in Edinburgh

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...,-3.322733&spn=0.155503,0.228526&source=embed


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

How did you take your bike over? I'm going to Scotland this summer and will be biking the Isle of Arran and probably around Ayrshire. I'm flying Icelandair and they allow each passenger 70lbs luggage, so my Sette Ace is coming with me. I just need to buy the right travel case. What did you use?


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have one these bike bags by Evoc, and although pricey, its a proper piece of kit and well worth the money..

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64766


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

chick0 said:


> I have one these bike bags by Evoc, and although pricey, its a proper piece of kit and well worth the money..
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64766


Aye, that's too pricey for me. In was looking at this:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...es/Sette-Padded-Bike-Travel-Bag-w/-Wheels.htm

I'd throw my clothes in there as well.


----------

